# BAR-G'S ROCK "E"?



## JeanH (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a photo (unfortunately, it is at my Dad's home in Oregon) of BAR-G'S ROCK "E" when he was still owned by the Lymes of Ohio back in the mid-1980's. I remember him as a cute little guy with lots of chrome.

Rock "E" has sure made a name for himself as a breeding stallion, and I was just wondering if he was still alive. Gerald Barga sure would be proud of him.

Thanks!

Jean


----------



## Erica (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes he is still alive, loved and owned by Richard and Jacque Mason - Wall Street minatures and shetlands


----------



## JeanH (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank you for the reply Erica.

Here is a picture of our (my family, Howard Stables), Bar-G's Stoney. Stoney received his HOF in Halter in 1985. Stoney was a Congress Champion Model Stallion and died 2 weeks after we had purchased him from an intestinal stone. We did an autopsy on him, and the stone was a piece of baling twine that he had ingestested and was calcified over who knows how long a period of time. Stoney coliced and an hour later died when he was trying to pass the stone - no time to even try to save him. He died at the trainer's in Ohio as we hadn't even had a chance to get him shipped to Oregon. Lesson learned about making sure there are no twine pieces stuck in your hay or laying in pastures or paddocks.







Mrs. Barga felt so bad that Stoney had died so soon after we had purchased him, and she wanted to replace him but didn't have any ponies left of equal value as she had sold most of them off after her husband had passed away. Mrs. Barga wasn't obligated to do anything for us, but she purchased this pony and gave her to us, Promises to Please, who went on to receive her HOF in Halter in 1995. Promise was a Congress halter champion when she was just a yearling. Promise was also the 1988 Congress Reserve Champion Jr. Harness Pony and Limit Harness Pony. My sister still has Promise at the farm in Oregon - she's 22 years old now.






And, in case you didn't notice, that is Abbie Taylor Smith as the Congress Queen way back then.

Do the Mason's have a website?

Jean


----------



## strass (Aug 9, 2006)

Actually, several. However they do not have them up and running right now. They are friends of ours and I'll gladly post links to their sites for them when they are operational.

Jacque will have a vendor stand set up at Nationals if you would like to meet them. She's a hoot.

For now, here's a scan of the Journal that Rock "E" was on the cover of earlier this year. Richard is also a photographer and I just love this pick he took. I think the Rock looks dang good for a horse over 25 yrs.






As a side note: At this last Congress, I believe that Rock "E" qualified for his 3rd superior sire. We own one son of his (and he's our dream horse) and some grand-get.

If you can get that old picture of him, I'm sure the Masons would love to see it.


----------



## wall street (Aug 9, 2006)

JeanH said:


> I have a photo (unfortunately, it is at my Dad's home in Oregon) of BAR-G'S ROCK "E" when he was still owned by the Lymes of Ohio back in the mid-1980's. I remember him as a cute little guy with lots of chrome.
> 
> Rock "E" has sure made a name for himself as a breeding stallion, and I was just wondering if he was still alive. Gerald Barga sure would be proud of him.
> 
> ...



Hi Jean,

Richard and I have him! He's 26 and such a wonderful friend! I'd LOVE to have the picture you posted!

We just put up a website where you acan see him on how he looks now! www.miniatureshetlands.com.

He has certainly been the herd sire we've dreamed of! He "stamps" his get.

Jacque Mason

Wall Street


----------



## strass (Aug 9, 2006)

I stand corrected. Dang it, Jacque, I hate it when people catch me talking nice about them behind thier backs. Welcome to the forum.

As promissed...here's a quick link.

*Wall Street*


----------



## JeanH (Aug 9, 2006)

I am so glad to hear he is alive and well. The photo was taken in 1987, I believe. It is just a snapshot of him that my sister and I took when we went to Ohio for a visit. We spent the day with the Lyme's playing with their ponies.

When I get back home for a visit, I'll try to remember to dig out the shoebox it's in, and I'd be more than happy to send it to you. I "think" I might have a picture of one of his foals, too. But, I couldn't tell you who - hopefully, I put it on the back of the picture



:

Hopefully, you'll have many more years to enjoy Rock "E". Our Silver Blazer lived to just past his 35th birthday.






Edited: I just looked on my sister's website and found out that our pony, Bar-G's Stoney, was a full brother to Rock "E". Stoney was foaled in 1977. If you send me your email, I can send you the picture of Stoney if you'd like.

Best Wishes,

Jean


----------



## kaykay (Aug 9, 2006)

what great pics and history!!! abbie looks so cute!


----------



## wall street (Aug 9, 2006)

JeanH said:


> I am so glad to hear he is alive and well. The photo was taken in 1987, I believe. It is just a snapshot of him that my sister and I took when we went to Ohio for a visit. We spent the day with the Lyme's playing with their ponies.
> 
> When I get back home for a visit, I'll try to remember to dig out the shoebox it's in, and I'd be more than happy to send it to you. I "think" I might have a picture of one of his foals, too. But, I couldn't tell you who - hopefully, I put it on the back of the picture
> 
> ...



[email protected] is my email. I'd love to talk to you more about Stoney and all! Have to sign off, will be in touch with you soon!

Thanks so much!

Jacque


----------



## spazkat (Aug 10, 2006)

wall street said:


> He has certainly been the herd sire we've dreamed of! He "stamps" his get.


And his grand-get =) The driving horse in my avatar is a Rock "E" grandson


----------

